# 2012 vs. 2011 SuperSix



## jeffst (May 16, 2005)

Know that in 2012 there will no longer be a "Hi Mod" SS. That's now the EVO.
Question is for the "regular" SS. Are there differences in the frame between '11 and '12 ? Have not seen a post on this... 

Thx


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't believe there are any differences in the frame. Just components and wheelsets.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

No frame change, added Apex groupset and the 12 Rival no longer has the lightweight Force crank. Oh yeah the price increased.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Also wheels and brakes on the Ultegra/3 upgraded to equipe and ultegra brakes. From aksium and tektro. Plus the price went up!


----------



## jeffst (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for notes. I was interested in the frame and from what I read here (and later saw online) the frame looks to be unchanged. I have an '09 HM that has an issue and trying to get covered under warranty. Looks like my options would be a '12 SS frame or an upgrade to an Evo.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Do the Evo if you can, it will be a hot bike for years. Nothing wrong withe the SS, they are awesome and that is what I chose due to budget. Ride both and see what you like.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Reviving this thread....I just cruised the Cannondale site and noticed (which this thread seems to confirm) that there are no separate SuperSix & SuperSix Hi-Mod models for 2012 ? So what went away ? The Hi-Mod or the non Hi-Mod ? 
I picked up CAAD10 because I did not think the performance difference between it and the regular SuperSix warranted the difference in price. My thought had been to ride the CAAD10 for a couple years and then do the frame upgrade program to a SuperSix Hi-Mod...?


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally, I dig my '11 SuperSix and am happy I didn't spend the extra money on the EVO. The EVO is amazing, no doubt, but it's just more bike and component than I need and I think about how pissed I would be if I wrecked it. I was devastated when my 5 year old CAAD 8 was destroyed in a car wreck, and that thing was only about $1500 new! 

SuperSix w/ Ultegra is plenty for me. If the money is burning a hole in your pocket and you insist on having the top tier gear, get the EVO, but I think the average joe will be pleased with either a SuperSix or a CAAD 10.

An alternative - consider maybe a SuperSix or CAAD 10 frame set with Di2?


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Reviving this thread....I just cruised the Cannondale site and noticed (which this thread seems to confirm) that there are no separate SuperSix & SuperSix Hi-Mod models for 2012 ? So what went away ? The Hi-Mod or the non Hi-Mod ?
> I picked up CAAD10 because I did not think the performance difference between it and the regular SuperSix warranted the difference in price. My thought had been to ride the CAAD10 for a couple years and then do the frame upgrade program to a SuperSix Hi-Mod...?


Yes, the Evo replaced the Hi-Mod for 2012.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

What's the weight for a 2011 SS himod frame? (guesstimate is fine)?


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> What's the weight for a 2011 SS himod frame? (guesstimate is fine)?


Mine is 831 gr (54cm)


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

I had always read that there was a big difference performance-wise between the reg mod SuperSix & the Hi-Mod Supersix....(There sure is price-wise !) I guess they did away with the Hi-Mod because the reg-mod was at a better price point ? I still sorta think the CAAD10 is a better value than the reg-mod SuperSix....but perhaps I'm biast since I own a CAAD10.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

JoeOxfordCT said:


> I had always read that there was a big difference performance-wise between the reg mod SuperSix & the Hi-Mod Supersix....(There sure is price-wise !) I guess they did away with the Hi-Mod because the reg-mod was at a better price point ? I still sorta think the CAAD10 is a better value than the reg-mod SuperSix....but perhaps I'm biast since I own a CAAD10.


Ive never read or heard anyone say the HM performs much better than a Std Mod. They did away with the HM cause they released the Evo. Lets be honest, the Evo is better than a reg Supersix, but the difference in weight and ride, is not going to make an average Joe Superman. Also I thought the weight of the HM in Matte was 890 in 54.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Devastator said:


> Ive never read or heard anyone say the HM performs much better than a Std Mod. They did away with the HM cause they released the Evo. Lets be honest, the Evo is better than a reg Supersix, but the difference in weight and ride, is not going to make an average Joe Superman. Also I thought the weight of the HM in Matte was 890 in 54.


+1

I just finished building a 2011 Hi-Mod and to be honest, it's not a night and day difference in terms of ride or power transfer compared to my 2005 CAAD8. Disclaimer: I ride for fitness/recreation and have never ridden competitively. I would say that's more of a testimony of how good Cannondale's CAAD bikes are rather than a deficiency of carbon bikes in general.


----------

